# Draneol's Boats and Trucks Thread



## Draneol (Feb 2, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Some light reading for those curious about officer career paths: DA PAM 600-3



*Inland cargo transfer company* commander/platoon leader/XO.
(i) *Watercraft and causeway* unit commander/platoon leader/XO.
(j)* Seaport operations* company commander/platoon leader/XO.
(k) *Floating craft* maintenance company commander
(m) *Rail operations* commander/staff officer/platoon leader/XO

How many Transportation Officers get those kind of assignments? O.O I didn't even know the Army had watercraft, I had to google it to believe the fact the Army has amphibious assault ships, even ships that can carry troops with air and amphibious assault abilities like a Navy LCU with Marines. O.O 

Are these only in the reserves or national guard or something? Or are these guys also active duty? And when I googled Army Rail Operations, I got a bunch of photos of trains equipped with anti-aircraft guns ww2 style.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 2, 2014)

Jesus, reading through the section for Military Police Officers, they sound like Special Forces or Rangers or something. From securing vital resources, to facilitating security for troop movements. Do actaully get as involved in that stuff as that pamphlet suggests? Or is it embellishing a bit? 

What stands out the most is Anti-Terrorist/Force Protection Team positions, and Special Reaction Team positions and schools they are required to attend as they advance in rank. I looked up Military Police Anti-Terrorist/Force Protection Teams, and all that came up were DEA operations in Afghanistan, Columbia, Brazil, and the Phillipines, and some joint operation with Military Police Soldiers from Ft Bragg that worked with Russian Spetznaz in Chechnya. The two photos that had pics of them all the MPs had faces covered with no patches on their uniforms, or names. And their helmets were solid black without any fabric covering them and wierd looking M4s, like the barrels were cut and turned into "miniature" versions. 

I looked into Military Police Special Reaction Teams, and got articles of MP SRT snipers wiping out high valued targets in Kandahar Afghanistan, and wiping out drug storage and creation facilities with the DEA. I didn't even know the DEA even goes to Afghanistan until now. Apparently Military Police Special Reaction Teams also fight alongside BORAT in the Phillipines, and Sudan. No photos or anything other than that, and then a link talking about them being trained for Counter-Drug Operations. 

If I'm understanding the terms you guys seem to say a lot on this website, military police sound high speed as hell.

The Air Force also seems to have a special operations military police battalion, the 820th Security Forces Group, looking into them specifically, I've found that they have army military police detatchments (whatever that is, I'll look up what that is later) configured as Anti-Terrorist Teams, and Special Reaction teams, in addition to the 820ths Special Reaction Teams, Anti Terrorist Teams, and whatever the heck a Counter-Drug Target Interdiction Teams are. I'm guessing military police officers get into the Air Force, too? 

And it seems Navy Master At Arms work for or with the Army too, because they seem to have something called "Maritime Raider Force" which from what I've gathered and read so far, are in charge of working with Navy Master at Arms Special Reaction teams and Boarding Teams to capture and secure foreign vessels.  They also seem to have a "detatchment" of Anti-Terrorist Teams, and Special Reaction Teams. 

When reading that, the Navy Master at Arms and Army Military Police they get that is apart of their units sound more like Navy SEALs or something. And it seems Military Police Officers are the ones that get to go to those schools? So do Enlisted Military Police do as well? I've found Marine MIlitary Police can also attend the same schools, and attend a military police "Operations Target Interdiction Course" to become snipers on their Anti-Terrorist teams? So are those only allowed for Marine Military Police? or Can Army Military Police do that school too?

That pamphlet has opened up an entire world of the military I never knew existed.


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2014)

If you have any self respect or self esteem you'll stay away from MP/ Security Forces. For every really cool assignment there are dozens and dozens that are garbage. For every good guy or gal I've met in those fields I've worked or interacted with dozens and dozens of total ass clowns. Those career fields have a poisonous environment. Is the literature correct? It is. Does it vastly overstate the cool factor? You have no idea....


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> If you have any self respect or self esteem you'll stay away from MP/ Security Forces. For every really cool assignment there are dozens and dozens that are garbage. For every good guy or gal I've met in those fields I've worked or interacted with dozens and dozens of total ass clowns. Those career fields have a poisonous environment. Is the literature correct? It is. Does it vastly overstate the cool factor? You have no idea....


X100.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 2, 2014)

To add on to what FF said, you also need to learn how to read what it's not telling you.  The literature you're reading makes every job sound like the coolest shit ever...gee, I wonder why??  
Speaking strictly about Navy MA, you're not gonna be going out raiding villages/kicking in doors.  You'll be working security at a brig or a base somewhere.  You'll be checking IDs, watching bad guys rot in a cell, etc...  They have a 3 years CONUS/3 years OCONUS rotation.  The Command MA on my ship has been everywhere, this is his first ship.  He said he loved being an MA until he got here.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm still in shock the Army has Amphibious Landing Craft. I've discovered that during the conflicts of Desert Storm, the Army conducted beach landings alongisde the USMC, dropping off several companies of Infantry and Tanks. One LCU delivered a payload of Rangers, history I never knew until coming to these forums. So Omaha wasn't the last amphibious assault the Army's done. During Hurricane Katrina, Soldiers were deployed along the coasts during Martial Law, and the Army has been fighting pirates across southern and eastern africa utilizing Amphibious Assault ships to take their fights to the shores.

Mind completely fucken blown. O.O And the Army has Landing Craft Modified as forward hospitals!  I've spent literally the past 12 hours reading about Army Amphibious ships, their jobs, and so fourth. Mind totally blown. In Haiti entire regions of the Island were secured by Soldiers coming in from the beaches before airborne troops were anywhere near it, or the Marines. THey got there by landing craft before any other means. 

That, is incredible. 

And Marauder, either way, I plan to; I know how it feels to work under people who make it consistently clear that you're disposable, and so fourth. I never treat my own subordinates at my current job like that, and I have no plans to ever do that when I get in.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 2, 2014)

I also discovered that a contingent of Rangers and regular Infantrymen landed on the beaches of Panama to secure the water ways/prevent sabotage. And full scale landings took place across the Korean Coastline, and the Vietnam Coastline, and US Army Infantrymen and a Cavalry Squadron landed on the beaches of Somalia back in 1993, they hit/secured the beaches before any other UN forces went in, to secure a path of travel. This is history I never knew about had I not seen that pamphlet to look more into it. Absolutely incredible, OH, and the Army is building an LHA class ship for future operations in the Pacific, it's going to house Army Blackhawks, and Apaches, several types of LCUs, and space to fit several companies of ground troops. 

I guess the Army is going to be giving the USMC competition in their backyard? This is just amazing.

Do ROTC students get chances to train with, or check out these kinds of units?


----------



## Draneol (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm going to be speaking to an Army Reserve Recruiter about SMP and their Landing Craft Utility units here in Seattle, I have discovered they have an Amphibious Assault Ship, and several LCUs in the port of Seattle under the Army Reserve. And there are 82 Reserve component LCUs Companies across the US and Peurto Rico, and the Active Duty Army has 30. Between Ft. Hood, some naval stations in Virginia and Rhode Island, and California and then Several in Italy, and Japan. 

That is just incredible, the Army has a Navy LMFAO


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 2, 2014)

If you're all worked up about LCAC and other amphibs and what not, why not join the Navy?  At least you'll be on the winning team when the annual slaughter fest known as the Army/Navy game rolls around each year.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 2, 2014)

Draneol said:


> I'm still in shock the Army has Amphibious Landing Craft. I've discovered that during the conflicts of Desert Storm, the Army conducted beach landings alongisde the USMC, dropping off several companies of Infantry and Tanks. One LCU delivered a payload of Rangers, history I never knew until coming to these forums. So Omaha wasn't the last amphibious assault the Army's done. During Hurricane Katrina, Soldiers were deployed along the coasts during Martial Law, and the Army has been fighting pirates across southern and eastern africa utilizing Amphibious Assault ships to take their fights to the shores.
> 
> Mind completely fucken blown. O.O And the Army has Landing Craft Modified as forward hospitals!  I've spent literally the past 12 hours reading about Army Amphibious ships, their jobs, and so fourth. Mind totally blown. In Haiti entire regions of the Island were secured by Soldiers coming in from the beaches before airborne troops were anywhere near it, or the Marines. THey got there by landing craft before any other means.
> 
> That, is incredible.




The Army has more watercraft than any other branch of service.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 2, 2014)

Centermass said:


> The Army has more watercraft than any other branch of service.


These darn glasses..I read that as "witchcraft" at first.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 2, 2014)

Centermass said:


> The Army has more watercraft than any other branch of service.



Might have more aircraft too... I'm not sure about that one though.


----------



## CDG (Feb 3, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> Might have more aircraft too... I'm not sure about that one though.


 
I believe the Navy actually has the most aircraft.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 4, 2014)

So as far as figures:
The US Army has more aircraft than any one branch of military, (or USMC and Navy combined), and also has more aircraft than any other military service in the world. However, in sheer number of ROTARY WING aircraft specifically, because the Army also fields a force of fixed wing aircraft of a non-UAV nature. (even greater shocker) the Taiwan Army has the largest amount of helicopters overall, but with fixed wing, and rotary aircraft combined, the US Army has more aircraft than any other organization anywhere on the globe. Including more aircraft per ground vehicle ratio's there is no military on the planet that has as many aircraft to ground vehicles.

As far as figures go, the Army has more watercraft than any branch of the military. Combined there are more "ships" in the Army than the Navy and Coast Guard combined, ironically. 

@SkrewzLoose  I have thought of the Navy actually, for their Boatswans Mate MOS, but from what I"m finding, you have to be an E6 to take control of, or be assigned to an LCAC, or a Navy LCU (Navy has the same exact type of Landing Craft the Army has) 

Although what I've also found looking into it, what an Electronics Technician, Operations Specialist, and Boatswans Mate would do on a Navel LCU, an Army 88K (Watercraft Operator) performs all the duties combined. Which would offer a more universal growth. As well as promotional growth to command a veseel as a Warrant Officer, Army also assigns a 68W (Medic) to every Watercraft Crew in some cases that 68W may be a  38B2W2 (or 38B2W4) depending on the mission of the landing craft, such as what I'm finding the operations that have taken places across the african coastlines, and as well as waterways in Yemen, which until this morning I had no idea the Army was conducting what are essentially river raids and other combat operations across the country, alongside the Marine Corps, and to think all we ever hear about is Afghanistan this, Afghanistan that, when we have had more than one war going on for apparently over the past decade. The Army also has medical evacuation modified landing craft as a grand collection point for wounded to be sent to for an Army Forward Surgical Team to handle before going underway. Although incredibly doubtful we will have a mass conflict that would require that, but still.

Thoughts of the Navy aren't gone, just overall, my research the past few days into the Navy aren't nearly as much as my research into the Army the past few days. Of course I'd want more of an base of education towards either branches, would rather make an informed decision over a hasty one.

One thing I've also discovered, is that in the Navy, they have Special Boat Crews as their own seperate MOS from the Boastwanes mate, while in the Army, a Watercraft Crewman, although at higher rank, from the rank of E6 and above can be assigned to an Army Special War Group, and serve on an US Army Special Boat Team under SOCOM. I'm not sure what kind of smaller craft they use compared to the SWCC, but unlike SWCC the Army speaks very, very little of them at all. 

Found a blog post from 2008 from a Staff Sergeant who had gained assignment to one speaking of the support and raids with a SOF unit he left un named to wipe out training camps and wipe out what he called in his blog "High Valued Targets" but never left any names or where the attacks took place, just info on the "roar" of twin .50 cals, and chainguns vaporizing the enemy before the SOF unit he was carrying dived into the water and hit the shores, while his boat and three others dropped their teams and provided cover. What he describes was a "total wargasm" which later goes on how he pissed himself halfway through the engagement because he had not time to let it out to pee in the river. (understandably) 

Other than that blog, just mentions here and there for 88Ks at the 3-level assignments, after somekind of selection program 88Ks, 88Ls, and 880A1s can get assigned to a Special Boat Team under the Army Special War Group. outside of those I cannot find anything at all about them.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 4, 2014)

I was commissioned by an unnamed agency (read between the lines, my stomach) to attack this 2.6lbs prime rib. 7:33 min later nothing was left. You are killing me kid. Read more post less.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 4, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> snip



This was the best post in this thread, I'm hellishly jealous of that steak.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> I was commissioned by an unnamed agency (read between the lines, my stomach) to attack this 2.6lbs prime rib. 7:33 min later nothing was left. You are killing me kid. Read more post less. View attachment 10220View attachment 10221View attachment 10220



I so want to hate you for posting this....  but I can't because my mouth is watering just looking at that nicely charred piece of medium rare yumminess.... you bastige...


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 4, 2014)

I think someone confused this site with Wikipedia.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 4, 2014)

When we get ice cream?!

F.M.


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

Where did you get that steak from? That steak is cooked perfectly. O.O


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Draneol said:


> Where did you get that steak from? That steak is cooked perfectly. O.O




It appears that he cooked it his own damn self in the backyard in winter....


----------



## Draneol (Feb 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> It appears that he cooked it his own damn self in the backyard in winter....


Not sure why winter is an issue, (speaking to a man who sunbaths in december in NW Washington) but if that is cooked in the backyard, that is a good looking steak.


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2014)

A steak (from Old Norse steik, "roast") is generally a cut of beef sliced perpendicular to the muscle fibers, or of fish cut perpendicular to the spine. Meat steaks are usually grilled, pan-fried, or broiled, while fish steaks may also be baked.

Steak can also be meat cooked in sauce, such as steak and kidney pie, or minced meat formed into a steak shape, such as Salisbury steak and hamburger steak. Without qualification, the word "steak" generally refers to beefsteak. Steaks from other animals are usually qualified as, e.g., 'swordfish steak' or 'venison steak'.
Beefsteak

The more tender cuts of beef, from the loin and rib, are cooked quickly, using dry heat, and served whole. Less tender cuts from the chuck or round are cooked with moist heat or are mechanically tenderized (e.g. cube steak). Steak can be cooked to a level of very rare (bleu, a cold raw center), rare, medium rare, medium, medium well done, or well done. Beef, unlike certain other meats, does not need to be cooked through. Food-borne human illnesses are not normally found within a beef steak, though surfaces can potentially be contaminated from handling, and thus, very rare steak (seared on the outside and raw within) is generally accepted as safe.

Rib steak

A rib steak is a beef steak sliced from the rib primal of a beef animal, with rib bone attached. In the United States, the term rib eye steak is used for a rib steak with the bone removed; however in some areas, and outside the U.S., the terms are often used interchangeably. The rib eye or "ribeye" was originally, as the name implies, the center best portion of the rib steak, without the bone.

Sirloin steak
The sirloin steak is a portion of the sirloin part of the cow which is near the cow's rear, the nearer the meat is from the rear, the tenderer it is likely to be, like the rump steak. Although there are two parts of the sirloin: upper sirloin is generally more expensive than the lower sirloin because it is more tender. Sirloin steaks are often served at steakhouses and are often accompanied with French fries and vegetables such as broccoli, carrot or peas. They are usually cooked by grilling or frying.

Skirt steak

A skirt steak is a part of the plate (situated at the cow's abdomen), the steak is long, thick and tender and it is usually priced by its flavour rather than the tenderness because its flavour is better than its tenderness. Skirt steaks are not to be confused with flank steaks because they are near the sirloin and shank. Skirt steaks are used in many international cuisines: Mexican cuisine use this steak for fajitas and arrachera. In the United Kingdom it is often used as filling for Cornish pasties as well as vegetables such as carrot and potato. In Chinese cuisine it is used for stir-fries, in Spanish cuisine the steak is made for churrasco and Italian cuisine use skirt steak for making bolognese sauce as well as with tomatoes.

T-bone and Porterhouse steaks
A T-bone steak or Porterhouse steak is a steak that comes from the short loin which is at the cow's lower back area. When being processed, these steaks are normally cut nearer to the front of the animal with an area of tenderloin still attached. Porterhouse steaks have a larger tenderloin section than T-bones.

T-bone steaks are commonly grilled, broiled or occasionally fried so that the outside is browned while the inside is maintained to desired doneness – usually from rare to medium rare, although this cut of steak, when well aged, will retain its tenderness even if well done.

Fish steaks

For fish, steaks are cut perpendicular to the spine and include bones. In North America, fish usually cooked as steaks include swordfish, halibut, and tuna. Other fish often cooked as steaks include salmon and mahi-mahi, though they are also frequently cooked as fillets or whole.

Unlike beefsteaks, fish steaks are often baked in sauce.


----------



## pardus (Feb 5, 2014)

Does a steak have ballistic properties?



Freefalling said:


> A steak (from Old Norse steik, "roast") is generally a cut of beef sliced perpendicular to the muscle fibers, or of fish cut perpendicular to the spine. Meat steaks are usually grilled, pan-fried, or broiled, while fish steaks may also be baked.
> 
> Steak can also be meat cooked in sauce, such as steak and kidney pie, or minced meat formed into a steak shape, such as Salisbury steak and hamburger steak. Without qualification, the word "steak" generally refers to beefsteak. Steaks from other animals are usually qualified as, e.g., 'swordfish steak' or 'venison steak'.
> Beefsteak
> ...


----------



## policemedic (Feb 5, 2014)

pardus said:


> Does a steak have ballistic properties?



It does, when found in its original state.  You see, a steak is one layer of a composite armor system that possesses both ballistic properties and intrinsic aggressively reactive defensive capabilities.  The system is, unfortunately, neither wearable nor man-portable and should be relegated to use as a self-powered shield.  This unique, organically based system is a stellar example of how public and private partnerships can yield extraordinary results by repurposing existing assets whilst still reaping the benefits of green manufacturing processes.  Discussion of the particular characteristics and technical details of the armor system would have to take place in a SCIF, away from the prying eyes of foreign spies and recruiters.

However, I did find an UNCLASS image that I can share with you for purely illustrative purposes.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 5, 2014)

This is my steak. There are many like it but this one is mine!

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems that bovine has soiled itself recently...


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> A steak (from Old Norse steik, "roast") is generally a cut of beef sliced perpendicular to the muscle fibers, or of fish cut perpendicular to the spine. Meat steaks are usually grilled, pan-fried, or broiled, while fish steaks may also be baked.
> 
> /snip.



I see what you did there... you cleverly did a cut/paste job from Wikipedia or a related site, and posted it here as if it were something you "discovered," thereby showing how ridiculous one can look by repeating commonly-known factoids about things no one here really cares about in an attempt to look smart.  

Hm, I wonder if you were trying to send someone a message...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 5, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> ~Steak post...


You forgot tube steak in your copying and pasting of information from the Google.
Also, I see Havoc13 liked your post.  I wonder if they will be working it into an upcoming article...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Draneol said:


> Not sure why winter is an issue, (speaking to a man who sunbaths in december in NW Washington) but if that is cooked in the backyard, that is a good looking steak.



Because the central Midwest over the past couple of weeks has been so cold (note: a witch's left brass teat in liquid nitrogen is about the same temp) that the grill does not get to a proper temperature without much petitioning of the Deity of your choice, and even then it is a crap shoot. That, and based on the pictures, perfection was reached by the large formerly ursine Admin in those conditions, thus, making the mention of winter germane.

If you've been mist bathing in this area for the past couple of weeks, you are one not so right in the head individual...  were you catching a few rays today in the balmy 33*F temps?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> I see what you did there... you cleverly did a cut/paste job from Wikipedia or a related site, and posted it here as if it were something you "discovered," thereby showing how ridiculous one can look by repeating commonly-known factoids about things no one here really cares about in an attempt to look smart.
> 
> Hm, I wonder if you were trying to send someone a message...




He sent me a message - directly to my stomach - I'm hungry for a perfectly grilled steak.


----------



## Havoc13 (Feb 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You forgot tube steak in your copying and pasting of information from the Google.
> Also, I see Havoc13 liked your post.  I wonder if they will be working it into an upcoming article...



Psssh, when it comes to articles we're in the big leagues now, "if it's not *at least O8, it doesn't rate*."


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> It seems that bovine has soiled itself recently...


 


SkrewzLoose said:


> You forgot tube steak in your copying and pasting of information from the Google.
> Also, I see Havoc13 liked your post.  I wonder if they will be working it into an upcoming article...


 
You notice crap on a bull and then mention dick?

The semen seamen jokes write themselves....


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 5, 2014)

Went to the butcher and I told him I wanted 3 fingers thick.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> Went to the butcher and I told him I wanted 3 fingers thick.



Your fingers or human sized fingers?


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Your fingers or human sized fingers?


Mine....he was a little surprised. I cooked it about 15 a side


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> Mine....he was a little surprised. I cooked it about 15 a side



and it looked like it was yummy.  did he have to stitch 3 steaks together to get the right thickness?


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Red Stripe?  You can do better than that with such a fine steak.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 5, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Red Stripe?  You can do better than that with such a fine steak.


I had not had red stripe for about 15 years, just sounded right


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> I had not had red stripe for about 15 years, just sounded right



See if you can get some Moose Drool Brown Ale...  It goes very well with a good steak...  and it's American made, dammit.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm surprised the giant isn't a partner in a feedlot and just cutting slabs off as they walk by.


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm crying I'm laughing so hard at this thread. Well done


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 13, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> View attachment 10232


Gee, those do look like Army Amphibious Landing Crafts.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Feb 13, 2014)

View attachment 10403


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> This is my steak. There are many like it but this one is mine!
> 
> F.M.


I thought that was your date last night.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 13, 2014)

SOWT said:


> I thought that was your date last night.



I don't know if that deserves a hate or like. So, I'll give a like for now sir......

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 13, 2014)

So just go shave your face with mace in the dark, saving all your food stamps and burning down the trailer park...

And my time is a piece of wax falling on a termite who's chocking on his splinters!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 13, 2014)

JAB said:


> So just go shave your face with mace in the dark, saving all your food stamps and burning down the trailer park...
> 
> And my time is a piece of wax falling on a termite who's chocking on his splinters!



Good song...

F.M.


----------

